# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Thể thao trong Mario thật nguy hiểm

## Mrthieugia

Vương Quốc Nấm là một sứ xở thoạt nhìn mang dáng vẻ rất thần tiên và yên bình. Dù vậy nếu đã từng chơi qua bất kì tựa game *Mario* nào thì bạn sẽ nhận thấy nơi đây chẳng hề an toàn chút nào khi ngay cả những thứ tưởng chừng như vô hại nhất cũng có thể khiến chàng thợ sửa ống nước Mario "về thành dưỡng sức" ngay lập tức. Quy luật này thậm chí còn đúng với cả các môn thể thao - thứ tưởng chừng như để rèn luyện sức khỏe lại là nơi để các nhân vật triệt hạ nhau bằng những đòn thế không thể hiểm hóc hơn. Thử nghĩ mà xem, như Mario Tennis chẳng hạn?


_Nguồn: Dorkly_
*>> Tại sao Pokemon lại được dùng để đánh nhau?*

----------

